# No mum I don't need a bath



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I know I've not been bathed for 3 weeks but really.. You don't have to!!










Fine I'll let you bath me but don't dry me..










Ok I do look and smell better but you aren't drying my ears. They can stay wetish 

Now the other 2 look worried because the table and dryer are still out :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh how lovely! I used to have a white standard poodle called Snuffy. I think I spent more money on his hair products than I ever did on my own. My husband still gets into the shower with the dogs now ....... 'so that they don't get upset and anxious'. He's just a big softie !! Tee Hee !


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

What a sweet little face


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

great Pics, can i ask where did you get that grooming table?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks  Once he's been bathed he runs around happy so he secretly likes it.

I got the table from here http://www.splendidpets.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=20_22&zenid=88gac7r9te9h5fmnqn625gl953 . Get the 3rd arm etc too with mine. Got it at a champion show so got some money off of it. Do need a bigger one now but it's a good table. Alot of shows use them!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh u r a naughty mummy making them have a bath in this weather  gawd I'm glad I don't have to bath mine that often lol, it must cost u a fortune in products lol


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

He looks fab after his bath! My min really needs a bath but having a 4 week old baby hasn't left me with much free time! I love doing her though, even if I'm totally incompetent at grooming and it takes me hours!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad she still like get wet and clean, well done! :thumbup:


----------

